# John the Baptist



## scottmaciver (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's something we were discussing at a fellowship last night -

'Now when John had heard in the prison the works of Christ, he sent two of his disciples, and said unto him, Art thou he that should come, or do we look for another?' (Matthew 11:2-3)

What was behind John's sending of his disciples to Christ?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 29, 2009)

Some think that he was trying to send his loyalists to Jesus, that they should transfer their allegiance at this late date.

I take it that John needed encouragement himself, as it became clear that following Jesus meant suffering, not glory. John was preaching a Man with a winnowing fork in his hand, gathering his wheat into barns, _and burning up the chaff with unquenchable fire._

You have to admit that even after preaching the arrival of a spiritual kingdom against the "brood of vipers" that ran the show, from a prison hole (out of which he would never emerge alive) belonging to a foreign squatter on the Jewish throne, it didn't look like *change* was in the offing.

Jesus points to the fulfillment of Messianic prophecy and sends word back to John, "Just ask yourself the question: is God keeping his Word of promise?"


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 29, 2009)

I believe that John, like any other human, was struggling in his faith. What Bruce mentions bears a great deal of weight. 

Jesus' response to John tells it all:


> Go and tell John what you see: the blind receive their sight and the lame walk, the lepers are cleansed and the deaf hear, and the poor have the good news preached to them. And blessed is the one who is not offended by me.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 29, 2009)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Some think that he was trying to send his loyalists to Jesus, that they should transfer their allegiance at this late date.
> 
> I take it that John needed encouragement himself, as it became clear that following Jesus meant suffering, not glory. John was preaching a Man with a winnowing fork in his hand, gathering his wheat into barns, _and burning up the chaff with unquenchable fire._
> 
> ...


----------

